#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  Configurar Cisco Serie 1800 Modelo 1841

## 14735

Alguem pode me ajudar a configurar o Cisco modelo 1841
____________________________________

Configuração passada pela telefonica

Protocolo: HDLC

Lood Back 189.108.XX.XX
Mask 255.255.255.255

Wlan Local 186.201.xx.xx
Mask 255.255.255.252

Lan 186.201.xx.xx
Mask 255.255.255.248

Rota Defalt 186.201.xx.xx

____________________________________

Alguem pode me ajudar a configurar o Cisco modelo 1841

Cisco#show config
Using 967 out of 196600 bytes
!
version 12.4
service timestamps debug datetime msec
service timestamps log datetime msec
no service password-encryption
!
hostname Cisco
!
boot-start-marker
boot-end-marker
!
enable secret 3 $1$Lqg*$HyQ*fLlAx*e42Q*aVg6/2/
enable password ******
!
no aaa new-model
!
resource policy
!
no ip routing
no ip cef
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
interface Loopback0
ip address 186.108.XX.XX 255.255.255.255
no ip route-cache
!
interface FastEthernet0/0
ip address 186.201.XX.XX 255.255.255.0
no ip route-cache
speed auto
full-duplex
no mop enabled
!
interface FastEthernet0/1
no ip address
no ip route-cache
shutdown
duplex auto
speed auto
!
interface Serial0/0/0
no ip address
encapsulation ppp
no ip route-cache
shutdown
!
!
!
ip http server
no ip http secure-server
!
snmp-server community public RO
!
!
!
!
!
!
control-plane
!
!
!
line con 0
password *****
line aux 0
line vty 0 4
password *****
login
!
scheduler allocate 20000 1000
end

----------


## jacksonezidio

"Wlan Local 186.201.xx.xx" ou Wan Local 186.201.xx.x???
Não tem segredo, a Fast Etherne é a porta que vai conversar com seu servidor ou switch, a porta serial é a Wan, devendo ser configurada conforme solicitado.
Coloca no google "comandos cisco" que vc vai ter tudo.

----------


## 14735

he Wan Local 186.201.xx.xx mesmo escrevi errado la em cima 

to pra ficar doido ja com isso :/
os comandos eu ja até aprendi o problema he colocar cada coisa no seu lugar 
por ex imagino eu que a porta serial do cisco seja a wan

----------


## jacksonezidio

> he Wan Local 186.201.xx.xx mesmo escrevi errado la em cima 
> 
> to pra ficar doido ja com isso :/
> os comandos eu ja até aprendi o problema he colocar cada coisa no seu lugar 
> por ex imagino eu que a porta serial do cisco seja a wan


A wan é a serial mesmo.
Ethernet ou FastEthernet é da rede local, vc configura os ip's nessas interfaces e a rota, encrypta as senhas e já era, esse é o básico.

----------


## decorod

Não esqueça de configurar também o encapsulamento da sua WAN. Se for HDLC mesmo, sem problema pois nos equipamentos cisco o HDLC é default.

Caso seja outro encap, você tem que encapsular a interface para ela não ficar UP / DOWN.

Não esqueça da rota default também, a sintaxe de configuração da mesma é:

(config)#ip route "IP DE DESTINO" "MASCARA" "Interface de saida"

----------

